# Would you give HGH to your girlfriend?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

She's been asking for ages and i can't see it being any harm tbh, it may have some health benefits for her. She's 5 foot 2 and weighs 47kg, she's in good shape but thinks it may have some benefits for skin and hair etc, she's 33 years old. I've come to the conclusion that giving her a 10iu bottle per week would be a sensible dose, 2iu Monday-Friday and she'll take before cardio. Does everyone think that's ok? Has any women got any experiences with HGH used at a therapeutic dose for anti aging and general well being? Or have any other guys given it to their missus?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

If I had one yes lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah why not lol aslong as she paid for it!!!

My mrs uses mt2 and clen.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gymgym said:


> If I had one yes lol


I'm accepting payment for the 10iu amps by receiving a thankyou blowjob for each amp,

Apology and thankyou blowjobs are always the best ones :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah why not lol aslong as she paid for it!!!
> 
> My mrs uses mt2 and clen.


How does she get on with MT2?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Raptor said:


> How does she get on with MT2?


Loves it mate. Scary how quick you go brown lol we didn't even use sunbeds!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

what would it do?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> what would it do?


Clearer skin, anti aging benefits, increased energy, thicker hair / healthier nails, better sleep, loss of fat

Apparently, there are quite a few using it for anti aging now, the reason we age is due to less production of Human Growth Hormone


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Clearer skin, anti aging benefits, increased energy, thicker hair / healthier nails, better sleep, loss of fat
> 
> Apparently, there are quite a few using it for anti aging now, the reason we age is due to less production of Human Growth Hormone


thanks!! ahh i see its a hormone... no way i dont be messin wiv them.. didnt know what it was


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> thanks!! ahh i see its a hormone... no way i dont be messin wiv them.. didnt know what it was


Well it's not dangerous or i wouldn't give it to her, in fact it's supposed to do some good at a therapeutic dose...

I'm just double checking the dosage is ok, Any female users online?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ill suck you off for 10iu but im not swallowing .


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ewen said:


> ill suck you off for 10iu but im not swallowing .


That's a deal, i'll bring a bottle to the next ukm meet


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> ill suck you off for 10iu but im not swallowing .


lols ewen you're worth more!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lols ewen you're worth more!!


Only if he wears a wig and lipstick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

if i had the money i would use it myself, and probably will do in future when finance allow

ausbuilt's wife use hgh so he may be good for advice, and she looks amazing


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Raptor said:


> She's been asking for ages and i can't see it being any harm tbh, it may have some health benefits for her. She's 5 foot 2 and weighs 47kg, she's in good shape but thinks it may have some benefits for skin and hair etc, she's 33 years old. I've come to the conclusion that giving her a 10iu bottle per week would be a sensible dose, 2iu Monday-Friday and she'll take before cardio. Does everyone think that's ok? Has any women got any experiences with HGH used at a therapeutic dose for anti aging and general well being? Or have any other guys given it to their missus?


Have been thinking about maybe doing it but haven't had time to research it properly and about injecting and stuff. I'm a wuss lol but I think I'd benefit from it, from what I've seen so far.

Interested to know more from any women who use it too.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> if i had the money i would use it myself, and probably will do in future when finance allow
> 
> ausbuilt's wife use hgh so he may be good for advice, and she looks amazing


Yeah i'll fire him a message on Facebook, he'll know exactly what protocol to give her, and yeah she is hot



Leigh L said:


> Have been thinking about maybe doing it but haven't had time to research it properly and about injecting and stuff. I'm a wuss lol but I think I'd benefit from it, from what I've seen so far.
> 
> Interested to know more from any women who use it too.


Well it's not as bad as it sounds, mainly because the needles are tiny, you can use Insulin pins


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Have been thinking about maybe doing it but haven't had time to research it properly and about injecting and stuff. I'm a wuss lol but I think I'd benefit from it, from what I've seen so far.
> 
> Interested to know more from any women who use it too.


honestly hun a GH sub q jab would be nothing, wouldnt even know youve done it so pain free


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

will you be giving her t4 or t3 also?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> honestly hun a GH sub q jab would be nothing, wouldnt even know youve done it so pain free


Really, I'm pathetic on this and know nothing about it at all, not even how to understand measurements lol. Does sub q mean it's just going into a bit of pinched skin? (ok, stop laughing all you guys ... and you, RXQ!:blush:xx)

My sister does needleplay for 'other' reasons but she's a fvcked up pain-freak lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Really, I'm pathetic on this and know nothing about it at all, not even how to understand measurements lol. Does sub q mean it's just going into a bit of pinched skin? (ok, stop laughing all you guys ... and you, RXQ!:blush:xx)
> 
> My sister does needleplay for 'other' reasons but she's a fvcked up pain-freak lol


Leigh why dont you just go to doctors and get him inject it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> Leigh why dont you just go to doctors and get him inject it?


I don't think he'll be happy to do that lol seeing as it's mainly cosmetic. Can barely get medical treatment out of the NHS.

My sister would do it for me (b*tch lol) but I don't see her every day. I'll just have to 'man the fvck up!'


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ws0158 said:


> will you be giving her t4 or t3 also?


I wouldn't like to give her anything that has a direct effect on the heart tbh

And T3 + T4 would not be good to stay on for a long period


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I wouldn't like to give her anything that has a direct effect on the heart tbh
> 
> And T3 + T4 would not be good to stay on for a long period


dosent hgh shut down your own production of thyroid hormones though???


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I don't think he'll be happy to do that lol seeing as it's mainly cosmetic. Can barely get medical treatment out of the NHS.
> 
> My sister would do it for me (b*tch lol) but I don't see her every day. I'll just have to 'man the fvck up!'


just chat nice to him girl and no bother he'll do the job!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> lols ewen you're worth more!!


awww thanks babe but im a growth whore :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ws0158 said:


> dosent hgh shut down your own production of thyroid hormones though???


In small doses no, but there is debate that HGH over long periods can slow the thyroid, but i don't think that's with a therapeutic dose... mainly because they don't give T3 or T4 when it's prescribed for anti aging use


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I don't think he'll be happy to do that lol seeing as it's mainly cosmetic. Can barely get medical treatment out of the NHS.
> 
> My sister would do it for me (b*tch lol) but I don't see her every day. I'll just have to 'man the fvck up!'


i would come round everyday and stick it in you!!

sorry couldnt resist lol

dont think the doctor would do it! its easy and painless


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lots of women use it for anti-aging and skin. Apparently it's amazing for it


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Wish my other half would buy me HGH!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Y not use ghrp 6 its a lot cheaper my mrs wants to use it but is scared of needles


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> just chat nice to him girl and no bother he'll do the job!


I wish it were the case. It must be different in Ireland. My GP practice is terrible. Luckily I'm not sick too often.



ws0158 said:


> i would come round everyday and stick it in you!!
> 
> sorry couldnt resist lol
> 
> dont think the doctor would do it! its easy and painless


It's a long way for you to travel .... but you could give me the injection too, while you're herexx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I wish it were the case. It must be different in Ireland. My GP practice is terrible. Luckily I'm not sick too often.
> 
> It's a long way for you to travel .... but you could give me the injection too, while you're herexx


yeh i usually just write them a wee note say thanks and so much appreciated and they give you what you want!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so i gave her 2iu this morning, we went for about an hours light cardio in a close by national park

I'll keep everyone posted on how she goes


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I would, my doctor uses HGH, I found out last week when getting a mole removed.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Yeah I would, my doctor uses HGH, I found out last week when getting a mole removed.


Nice one, that's another thumbs up... i'm looking forward to see how my HGH use goes, i've not used for a long period before


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

my gf would try anything i told her about... so i dont tell her anything other than clen cos i know shed be like me n put all my money into it lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Raptor said:


> She's been asking for ages and i can't see it being any harm tbh, it may have some health benefits for her. She's 5 foot 2 and weighs 47kg, she's in good shape but thinks it may have some benefits for skin and hair etc, she's 33 years old. I've come to the conclusion that giving her a 10iu bottle per week would be a sensible dose, 2iu Monday-Friday and she'll take before cardio. Does everyone think that's ok? Has any women got any experiences with HGH used at a therapeutic dose for anti aging and general well being? Or have any other guys given it to their missus?


Raptor, you have a girlfriend :w00t: you have really commited yourself to one fanny:confused1: are you feeling ok fella...im here if you wanna talk


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Personally no I wouldn't. With the chance of the various cancers women can get, it's not something I would want to give to a bird.

A gym membership would be a better way of spending the money IMO.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Raptor, you have a girlfriend :w00t: you have really commited yourself to one fanny:confused1: are you feeling ok fella...im here if you wanna talk


I think he only wants pussy mate,no rectal action brrr


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Apparently women release it in a 'bleed' fashion,2iu is supposed to be spot on dose mate.

Kiggs is great at the moment too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes GH is excellant for women who train.....i have used it with many of my female clients...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I think he only wants pussy mate,no rectal action brrr


lol u not had much to do with raptor have u mate?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes GH is excellant for women who train.....i have used it with many of my female clients...


Hi Paul, do you think that dose is spot on? She doesn't really do weights, just 4 miles cardio a day in the weekdays, plyometrics and tai chi. She also eats a healthy diet with lots of veg, and low carbs, with meat, fish and good sources of nutrients like livers etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Hi Paul, do you think that dose is spot on? She doesn't really do weights, just 4 miles cardio a day in the weekdays, plyometrics and tai chi. She also eats a healthy diet with lots of veg, and low carbs, with meat, fish and good sources of nutrients like livers etc


i always start any woman on 1iu per day the results are still subtle but normally more noticeable especially if she is all ready in good health and lean.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes GH is excellant for women who train.....i have used it with many of my female clients...


Did you charge them or settle for a thankyou blowjob like raptor does?


----------

